# Computer Starts but will not boot



## Dragonsarm (Dec 19, 2007)

I have seen a few other threads with this problem but no solution so I wanted to start a fresh thread. 

My problem is that the computer will power on but nothing will boot up. The fans, the lights and nearly everything has power but the computer will not boot up to the bios screen let alone to windows. First it was a minor issue. I would restart my computer and it would not restart. So I would turn the power off and back on and it would be fine. Let me know what you guys think. I appreciate all of the help!

Here are some of my specs...

OS: XP
PSU: Ultra X3 1100w
MOBO: Asus P5N-Sli Deluxe
CPU: Intel Dual Core 3.4ghz
Ram: 3gb Corsair 
Video: 2x Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS
Sound Card: Asus card that came with mobo


----------



## BlackFlagg (Dec 18, 2006)

First thing to check is if the video cards are seated correctly. Once that is confirmed, and it still wont boot, remove the video cards and memory sticks. I assume you have 3x 1gig sticks of ram. Try using just 2 sticks and one video card, and boot the PC. If it boots start adding parts back one at a time until you find a part that wont let you boot. That is you problem part.

You can also try resetting the bios by removing the battery and letting it sit for a hour or so while it discharges. Replace the battery and see if it boots...


----------



## Dragonsarm (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you for the quick reply. I actually have 4 sticks. 2 at 1024 each and then 2 more at 512 each.


----------



## ninny323 (Dec 10, 2007)

try only using one stick of memory. whether it be 512 or 1024


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I would definitely take out all memory and reinstall 1 stick, then take out both video cards and reinstall only one. Gotta start somewhere. Good luck. Mike


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turning the power off at the rear resets the psu and usually indicates it has developed a fault
check the voltage readings in the bios
check the power plugs are into the m/b all the way


----------

